# question about gang affiliations



## goodman111 (Sep 19, 2015)

One of my family members who i love to death has been buying cocaine form some scumbag drug dealer. I got a lot of info outta Her. My first thought was to scare him off. But my loved one is very addiment that he is affiliated which a local gang. I Asked what gang to know what im up against. She doesnt know. But she is worried if i say something or do something there will be retaliation. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

What's the problem, She won't share any blow with you?


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## 15453 (Sep 20, 2010)

sounds like the plot to a movie. "One man, fighting to save his loved one, up against all odds..coming this summer NARC"


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

You don't look so bad, here's another....


----------

